# Hello from Switzerland!



## AJHnob (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I'm AJ. I've finally hopped on the virtual instrument bandwagon earlier this year and am wading in the waters of orchestration. There's so much I don't know and it's great that there's a community like this to be apart of and learn from!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!
Where do you live in Switzerland? 
I'm in Geneva.


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 25, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> Where do you live in Switzerland?
> I'm in Geneva.



Thanks! I'm near Basel. So great to see another schweizer here. What kind of music are you working on?


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Thanks! I'm near Basel. So great to see another schweizer here. What kind of music are you working on?


I have a mixed metal / classical background. So I tinker in both genres (but do not mix them). But I'm no professional. There is a chap from Luzern here who is a lot more advanced than myself from whom you could maybe learn some things (in _Schwizerdütsch, _even). I guess he will introduce himself to you as he is quite present on the forum.


----------



## fegender (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm AJ. I've finally hopped on the virtual instrument bandwagon earlier this year and am wading in the waters of orchestration. There's so much I don't know and it's great that there's a community like this to be apart of and learn from!


Welcome to you from Lugano


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 25, 2018)

fegender said:


> Welcome to you from Lugano



Thanks fegender! What kind of music are you making and what virtual instruments are you working with?


----------



## fegender (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Thanks fegender! What kind of music are you making and what virtual instruments are you working with?


I doing mostly production music (music libraries) and my main VI is Kontakt (Omnisphere and Zebra for the more Synth oriented tracks)


----------



## fegender (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm AJ. I've finally hopped on the virtual instrument bandwagon earlier this year and am wading in the waters of orchestration. There's so much I don't know and it's great that there's a community like this to be apart of and learn from!


And you AJHnob? what kind of music are you doing?


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 25, 2018)

fegender said:


> And you AJHnob? what kind of music are you doing?



My main VI is also Kontakt and I'm dabbling with film music...so working with music libraries from spitfire audio, embertone, cinesamples...etc.


----------

